# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  PETITION CONTRE LES ANNONCES PAYANTES SUR LEBONCOIN POUR LES ASSOCIATIONS DE PA

## sydney21

Bonjour,


 J'ai reçu il y a quelques jours un mail du site leboncoin qui  signalait que les annonces diffusées par les comptes PRO allaient toutes  devenir payantes à compter du 27/11. Or les associations ont pour la  plupart dû ouvrir un compte de ce type sous peine de voir leurs annonces  refusées. Les annonces coûteront 3,60  TTC chacune.


  Vu le  déclin général des adoptions cette année, vu les soucis financiers que  les assos connaissent, vu la misère animale en augmentation constante,  vu que ce site est très fréquenté par  les gens qui recherchent un animal, une mesure de ce type serait un  grand coup de poignard pour les assos qui n'auront pas les moyens de  payer ces frais.



  J'ai écrit au site leboncoin pour leur faire part de ce souci, et voici leur réponse : 


   "Nous avons transmis votre message aux équipes concernées. Sachez  cependant qu'il n'est pas envisagé actuellement de faire exception pour  les associations."


  J'ai donc pris l'initiative de créer une pétition, je vous remercie de bien vouloir la signer et la diffuser largement.


http://www.change.org/p/site-lebonco...ection-animale

----------


## Nounoune

signée

----------


## gerbouille

LBC est un site commercial et sa réponse était prévisible.Ce n'est pas un site de bienfaisance .

Ceux qui profitent le plus de l'activité des associations,sur le plan financier,pourraient peut-être faire un effort  en ce sens ? Je pense aux vétos ,aux labos, à l'agro-alimentaire animalier,aux  produits de soins,accessoires,etc...
Mais les éleveurs,professionnels ou amateurs, sont aussi leurs clients.

Les adoptions baissent et les abandons augmentent : il n'est pas difficile de deviner pourquoi.

----------


## papillon60000

allez, on signe et on partage un max dans son entourage
le bon coin est LE site gratuit qui génère le plus d'adoptions pour les assos
si on perd la gratuité des annonces, ce sont des milliers d'animaux qu'on ne placera plus et autant qu'on ne sauvera plus, déjà que les adoptions sont en nettes pertes de vitesse...
les assos ne peuvent pas se permettre de payer pour chaque annonce passée, déjà qu'elles ne rentrent jamais dans leurs frais de base (alors je ne parle pas des frais imprévus...)
merci !

----------


## Skassounette71

Pétition signée!

----------


## superdogs

Signée ! Diffusée,  et je rejoins   Gerbouille : _"Mais les éleveurs,professionnels ou amateurs, sont aussi leurs clients.
Les adoptions baissent et les abandons augmentent : il n'est pas difficile de deviner pourquoi."_

----------


## papillon60000

oui mais une asso est à but non lucratif, c'est là toute la différence, tous les autres pros ou particuliers retirent de l'argent de leurs ventes, nous non... mais allez leur faire comprendre ça...

----------


## domi

signée

----------


## JUMECA

signée et partagée!

----------


## gerbouille

> oui mais une asso est à but non lucratif, c'est là toute la différence, tous les autres pros ou particuliers retirent de l'argent de leurs ventes, nous non...


Une association loi 1901 n'a pas de but lucratif ,mais cela ne l'empêche pas de dégager un solde positif.La fiscalité des associations est douce par rapport  à celle du secteur marchand.

Le but du bon coin n'est pas d'aider les associations (quelles qu'elles soient),mais de dégager des bénéfices comme toute entreprise .
Le marchand de croquettes ne vous les donne pas gratuitement pour vous aider, alors eux non plus.

----------


## papillon60000

ah désolée mais je ne connais aucune asso de protection animale qui fasse des bénéfices...
les autres assos dans d'autres secteurs peut-être mais concernant les animaux c'est impossible

----------


## Mado33

Je ne savais pas que les associations passaient par ce site, je croyais que c'était réservé aux particuliers ( animaux de race etc... ). Effectivement pour une asso qui défend la cause animale, ça devrait être gratuit mais le Bon Coin et le bénévolat ça fait deux.

----------


## papillon60000

le bon coin est pour les particuliers comme les professionnels  sauf que pour les assos en compte particulier ils sont tellement chiants pour valider les annonces et passé un certain nombre, on est obligées de créer un compte pro (qui jusqu'à maintenant était gratuit)
déjà qu'ils publient les annonces de particuliers qui sont 9 fois sur 10 hors la loi (pas d'identification) c'est vraiment dégueulasse de pénaliser les assos, qui elles, font les choses dans les règles (enfin les bonnes)
c'est le seul site d'annonces gratuites qui marchent en France, sinon il y a seconde chance et vivastreet mais quasi plus personne n'y va voir nos annonces ; et ici les annonces adoption ne marchent pas, c'est bien pour les urgences ou les vieux et malades par exemple
après il ne restera que le FB de l'asso si elle en a un, son forum ou site si elle en a un, mais franchement ça ne suffira jamais...

----------


## laurence b

pétition signée et partagé , c'est une honte il n'en ont jamais assez tout les moyens sont bons pour faire le plus de profit, au détriment de la PA

----------


## gerbouille

> c'est une honte il n'en ont jamais assez tout les moyens sont bons pour faire le plus de profit, au détriment de la PA


LBC est un commerce comme un autre.La protection animale n'est pas son problème.
La banque, la pharmacie, zooplus offrent-ils la gratuité aux associations de PA?
Les vétos leur font une réduction qu'ils font payer aux autres clients .Et ceux-ci en tiennent compte  pour l'avenir: ils réfléchissent  avant toute nouvelle adoption s'ils sont responsables,les autres abandonnent les animaux à soigner...et l'on revient à la case départ des abandons .

----------


## gerbouille

> ah désolée mais je ne connais aucune asso de protection animale qui fasse des bénéfices...
> les autres assos dans d'autres secteurs peut-être mais concernant les animaux c'est impossible


J'ai parlé de* solde positif,et non de bénéfices.*
Une association de PA ,que je connais ,perçoit les adhésions de ses membres,organise des évènements (vide-grenier,marchés,concours de belote,etc...),obtient des subventions des collectivités territoriales et de la réserve parlementaire,  place ses animaux...

Peut-on  continuer son activité quand il n'y a que des dettes?

La Cour des Comptes a examiné les comptes financiers de grandes associations de PA qu perçoivent des subventions publiques .
Il s'est avéré qu'elles possédaient des réserves importantes non utilisées et que ,de plus,les donations étaient mal gérées.

----------


## papillon60000

évidemment on ne parle pas ici de la SPA de Paris ou autres grosses assos...
toutes les autres assos (celles qui diffusent ici notamment) n'ont pas de solde positif non ; pourquoi crois-tu qu'il y a des appels aux dons ?
je suis FA depuis plus de 5 ans, je sais donc ce que "coûte" un chat et ce que "rapporte" des frais d'adoption (quand le chat est plaçable et au bout de combien de temps ? souvent plus d'un an, en attendant il faut payer ses frais vétos), eh bien je peux te dire qu'il n'y a pas de positif
un exemple de chiffres : chez mon véto qui fait des tarifs assos (après selon les régions et les vétos c'est plus ou moins avantageux) une mise à jour d'un mâle adulte revient à 170 € et une femelle à 215 €, les adultes sont placés 150 € alors où est le solde positif ?
et je ne parle pas si le chat est malade, a besoin d'être opéré ! je dois avoir 2 chattes en FA qui chacune ont coûté plus de 1000 € de frais vétos et sont toujours à adopter...
il faut être réaliste et s'intéresser un peu à la réalité du terrain, ouvrir les yeux
assos de PA ça ne rapporte pas et elles n'ont aucune subvention, juste les dons, adhésions du public et frais d'adoption...

----------


## gerbouille

Papillon,

Il est évident que les très petites associations ne sont pas viables financièrement et que pour survivre la meilleure solution serait de se regrouper à plusieurs petites ou moyennes associations pour se mutualiser.Mais si chacun oeuvre  dans son coin , il n'y a pas de solution .

Le problème des familles d'accueil ne sera jamais résolu si elle servent seulement de parking pour les animaux dont personne ne veut (malades,vieux ou moches),les associations en titre se réservant les animaux jeunes et en bonne santé pour faire tourner du cash.Et même au besoin en important des animaux jeunes s'il n'y en a pas assez  ici,le produit devant être rapidement négociable.
Mais toutes les associations  ne se comportent pas ainsi.

En ce qui concerne les subventions certaines en obtiennent,d'autres non.

----------


## papillon60000

le sujet n'est pas de débattre de la légitimité qu'il y ait de petites assos ou non, il est de partager et signer notre pétition par ceux qui partagent notre point de vue

après je me permets de te répondre qd même parce que ce que je lis me blesse terriblement : une asso de PA n'est pas faite pour être rentable mais pour sauver des vies et donner une 2ème chance aux animaux abandonnés ! c'est la raison d'être de toute asso normalement constituée
les assos ne sont pas là pour faire du chiffre, mais de la qualité ; rien ne sert de "sauver" beaucoup pour placer mal, je préfère sauver peu mais bien ; après chacun voit midi à sa porte
un animal encore une fois n'est pas un produit que l'on vend, mais un être vivant ; et les vieux, malades ou moches ont aussi droit d'être sauvés et d'avoir une famille, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette sélection ? je suis moi-même FA pour une super asso qui prend en charge principalement des chats handicapés, blessés ou malades et crois-moi on a bien plus de demandes de prises en charge qu'on ne peut en accepter ; et la plupart de nos animaux sont plaçables alors toi tu préfèrerais tous les euthanasier ?
quant à moi personnellement, je suis aussi FA définitive pour vieux minous ou FA fin de vie pour des malades incurables et j'en suis fière ; c'est très dur car en général on ne les garde pas longtemps mais quelle satisfaction de se dire que l'animal va partir en ayant connu au moins un foyer aimant !
et je n'ai pas l'impression d'être un "parking" de mon asso, on choisit les animaux qu'on désire accueillir et actuellement j'en ai 5 en FA, 2 en FA définitive et 3 à l'adoption depuis plus d'un an dont une un peu handicapée mais 2 que j'ai eu bébés et parfaitement "normales" et pourtant elles sont toujours là, alors si tu as une solution à part les fourguer au 1er venu, je ne vois pas...

----------


## sydney21

> LBC est un commerce comme un autre.La protection animale n'est pas son problème.
> La banque, la pharmacie, zooplus offrent-ils la gratuité aux associations de PA?


On sait bien qu'une banque ou une pharmacie est un commerce, Zooplus n'offre pas la gratuité mais 10% de réduction aux associations ce qui n'est pas négligeable.

Le souci avec LBC c'est que le site s'est toujours revendiqué comme un site "gratuit" et que maintenant qu'ils ont tout fait pour s'implanter 1er site de petites annonces en France ils changent leur politique et veulent faire payer les pros, or il ont bien pris soin de nous assimiler pros depuis un moment en refusant nos annonces publiées en tant que particulier.

----------


## gerbouille

Le sujet n'est pas l'éthique des associations,mais l'attitude commerciale du Bon Coin qui n'a rien d'illégale tant qu'elle n'enfreint pas les règles du code la consommation.

Je ne me prononce pas sur l'éthique des associations  .Sans être rentables certaines présentent un compte financier annuel honorable qui ne déroge en rien aux buts déclarés de l'association.

Tout dépend  des personnes qui la dirigent ,de son orientation et de la participation des adhérents.A chacun de rejoindre l'association qui correspond à ses motivations personnelles ...ou de la quitter.

Enfin, c'est à ceux se défaussent sur les associations en abandonnant  leur animal,malade,vieux ou moche qu'il faut demander ce qu'ils en pensent.Pas à moi.

----------


## fanelan

Signée et partagée.

J'utilise LBC et je peux vous dire que beaucoup de loulous sont adoptés sur LBC.
Les personnes qui recherchent à adopter ne connaissent pas les assos de PA, ils connaissent la SPA, parfois Seconde Chance.

Il serait sympa de la part du BC de ne pas faire payer les assos qui aident au placement de loulous en détresse.

Allez on croise les papattes.

----------


## gerbouille

Je n'ai encore jamais vu un commerçant céder devant une pétition.La compassion  n'est pas le ressort de son activité. 

Les associations augmenteront les tarifs d'adoption et l'affaire sera terminée.

----------


## garfielda

_Les associations augmenteront les tarifs d'adoption et l'affaire sera terminée._

= encore moins d'adoptions

----------


## sydney21

> Je n'ai encore jamais vu un commerçant céder devant une pétition.La compassion n'est pas le ressort de son activité. 
> 
> Les associations augmenteront les tarifs d'adoption et l'affaire sera terminée.



si vous voulez nous casser le moral Gerbouille continuez c'est bien parti... :: 


augmenter les tarifs adoption mais oui bien sûr déjà que cette année les adoptions ont été divisées par 3 ou 4, les gens ont déjà du mal à sortir 170  si on leur demande 200  on aura plus un appel !

et sachant que certains chats restent plusieurs mois voire années et qu'on renouvelle leur annonce chaque mois imaginez la somme dépensée rien qu'en diffusions !

c'est très réaliste comme proposition...

----------


## sydney21

Je rappelle que l'objet de cette discussion est de signer la pétition (pour ceux qui la soutiennent) et la diffuser.

Et essayons de garder un peu d'optimisme sinon autant prendre tout de suite une corde et se pendre !

----------


## gerbouille

Sydney ,
Ceux que les animaux n'intéressent pas n'adopteront pas.
Ceux qui aiment les animaux ,et connaissent la valeur morale et financière de leur engagement, réfléchiront avant toute nouvelle adoption.
Ceux qui aiment les animaux mais se défaussent sur les associations en cas de problème ("elles sont là pour ça") achèteront sur LBC,dans un élevage, ou adopteront . Il y aura toujours des gens intéressés...

Le directeur de ma petite mutuelle santé m'avait expliqué qu'il avait formé avec d'autres petites et moyennes mutuelles de santé une association pour mutualiser les services et amortir les chocs financiers à venir.Rester seul dans son coin expose à tous les périls.

----------


## Belette 18

Je pense qu'on peut résumer la discussion entre "assoc d'intérêt général" (les petites) et "assoc d'utilité publique" (les grandes, habilitées à recevoir des legs). Ce que nous demandons au Bon Coin, c'est la gratuité des annonces pour les "assoc d'intérêt général" notamment, qui ont du mal à subsister.
Mais de toute façon, les "grandes" assoc ne mettent pas d'annonces sur Le Bon Coin... Pas besoin, sans doute, contrairement à nous !
La mutualisation, c'est bien, mais il est toujours difficile de s'entendre avec toutes les personnes d'une structure ; plus elle est grande, plus il y a de monde, plus c'est dur ! On n'a pas envie de retrouver dans le bénévolat ce que l'on subit déjà au boulot... Mais de longs discours n'y changeront rien, je crois qu'il faut l'expérience du terrain pour comprendre tout ça !  ::

----------


## gerbouille

> La mutualisation, c'est bien, mais il est toujours difficile de s'entendre avec toutes les personnes d'une structure ; plus elle est grande, plus il y a de monde, plus c'est dur ! On n'a pas envie de retrouver dans le bénévolat ce que l'on subit déjà au boulot... Mais de longs discours n'y changeront rien, je crois qu'il faut l'expérience du terrain pour comprendre tout ça !


La mutualisation n'est pas la fusion et personne ne se trouve en position de subordination,élément fondateur du contrat de travail.
(pour info, je connais à la fois le monde du travail et le monde associatif.)

----------


## Elo74

Signée

----------


## Belette 18

> La mutualisation n'est pas la fusion et personne ne se trouve en position de subordination,élément fondateur du contrat de travail.
> (pour info, je connais à la fois le monde du travail et le monde associatif.)


 Oui, mais cela suppose un minimum d'entente, et quand on voit les crêpages de chignon dans la PA (milieu très particulier), on sait que c'est difficile. Je dis cela alors que j'ai aidé d'autres assoc et vice-versa (nous nous rendons service mutuellement) mais ériger la mutualisation en système, je reste dubitative. Cela dit, c'est peut-être possible...? A tester pour ceux qui auront le temps et le courage de sortir des urgences au jour le jour pour réfléchir à des questions de fond (c'est ce qui nous manque un peu, c'est vrai !).
Enfin, la pétition n'aboutira peut-être pas, mais elle appartient à l'expression démocratique : on exprime son désaccord, et c'est déjà bien.

----------


## Peachcats

Je remonte ce post , je vois que ça y est les annonces sont payantes ...

Il faut signer !

----------


## sydney21

Ils l'avaient annoncé, ILS L'ONT FAIT !!!


 Voici le tableau des tarifs qui apparait ce jour sur le site LEBONCOIN :


 Pour les Comptes Professionnels 	Prix TTC 	Prix HT
 Frais d'insertion 	3.60 € 	3.00 €
 Immediatement en Tete de liste
 Par CB 	2.04 € 	1.70 €
 Abonnement Tete de liste
 Chaque jour pendant 7 jours 	14.04 € 	11.70 €
 Chaque jour pendant 30 jours 	35.16 € 	29.30 €
 Chaque semaine 	10.08 € 	8.40 €
 A la Une
 7 jours 	10.08 € 	8.40 €
 30 jours 	30.12 € 	25.10 €
 Logo Urgent 	4.02 € 	3.35 €
 Pack Photos Supplementaires 	5.04 € 	4.20 €
 Modification 	3.00 € 	2.50 €



Merci de signer et partager au maximum la pétition, il faut PLUS DE SIGNATURES !!!

https://www.change.org/p/olivier-aiz...ection-animale

----------


## fanelan

Un autre post a été créé sur le même sujet

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...n-coin-126423/

----------


## Didi4994

Faites tourner la pétition!!
Nous avons 60 chiens à l'adoption que l'on met régulièrement et 90% de nos adoptions passent par là!!!

----------


## Didi4994

Message ajouté:"Parce que je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse mettre la vie d'etres vivants en jeu pour de l'argent!! De nombreux chiens et chats sont abandonnés et risquent l'euthanasie, leur plus grand moyen d'etre sauvé est de trouver des adoptants en priorité grace au bon coin. Avec 60 chiens à l'adoption donc 90 euros à chaque fois, on peut en sauver d'autres!!! Quand on voit qu'il y a des centaines d'annonces par jours, il faut pouvoir les remettre souvent pour leur donner une chance d'être visibles!!!! Les asso ont besoin de cet argent pour les soins vétos!!"

----------


## nad

Une association n'est pas un "pro". Un "pro" vend ses animaux dans le cadre de son métier, ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec les adoptions des associations.
C'est peut-être dans ce sens qu'il faudrait expliquer les choses au BonCoin?

Cela-dit, je ne suis pas étonnée du tout. Ça a toujours été une galère de passer les annonces sur ce site, alors que les particuliers n'ont aucun soucis pour publier leurs annonces merdiques et illégales.

Ça laisse entrevoir l'état d'espris des personnes qui gèrent ce site....

----------


## Didi4994

Je pense que pour eux "pro" veut dire "personne qui passe beaucoup d'annonces". Un particulier va n'en passer qu'une ou deux par mois

----------


## fanelan

En tant que particulier j'en ai passé jusqu'à six, mais dans des rubriques différentes, là on est un peu coincées

----------


## sydney21

Je viens d'envoyer un mail au site leboncoin avec le lien de la pétition (j'en suis l'auteur)


"Bonjour,


Vous avez décidé d'imposer à compter de ce jour des annonces payantes aux titulaires de Comptes PRO. Les associations de protection animale (dont je fais partie) n'ont pas les moyens financiers de payer pour diffuser des annonces sachant qu'elles ne génèrent aucune recette et dépensent énormément pour assurer l'entretien et les soins de leurs protégés jusqu'à leur (éventuelle) adoption.


Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que de plus en plus d'animaux sont abandonnés chaque année et les associations sont là pour pallier à l'irresponsabilité des particuliers qui ne stérilisent pas leurs animaux et les abandonnent pour un oui ou pour un non.


Vous êtes un site très visité, beaucoup de personnes cherchant un animal viennent voir vos annonces, en obligeant les associations à payer vous ajoutez encore à leurs difficultés quotidiennes car elles ne pourront plus faire adopter les animaux et aucun sauvetage ne pourra plus être entrepris.


Les associations de protection animale demandent à bénéficier de la gratuité des annonces comme par le passé. S'il ne vous est pas possible d'accéder à cette demande il serait normal dans ce cas de faire payer tous les particuliers/éleveurs qui déposeront une annonce dans la rubrique "animaux" car pour la plupart les annonces sont illégales, les animaux n'étant pas identifiés comme la loi l'exige.


Vous pourrez accéder ci-dessous à la pétition qui a été mise en place et signée par de nombreuses associations.


Nous vous demandons de transmettre cette pétition à votre directeur Mr Olivier Aizac et nous attendons votre réponse en retour.


Cordialement"

----------


## Didi4994

Très bien le message!!

----------


## gerbouille

J'ai fait un tour sur le site LBC et j'ai vu que les associations étaient identifiées comme  "pro".

----------


## actionforpets

Pour info l'une de nos bénévoles a essayé de faire passer l'annonce d'un de nos chiens ce matin et cette dernière ne passe pas...

Corps du texte : 




> Choco est un chien non L.O.F née le 09/09/2013,il a donc un peu plus d'un an. Son numéro d'identification est le : 250268731058810.
> 
> Choco est un chien sorti de la SPA. Nous ne connaissons pas son histoire dans le détail mais il a vécu 4 mois en refuge pendant la période la plus importante pour sa socialisation.
> 
> Choco a du avoir des réprimandes (violentes? et non comprises) par des hommes, il se montre donc méfiant à leur égard. Par prudence, il ne sera pas placé dans une famille possédant des enfants en bas-âge.
> 
> Choco est un chien assez nerveux, il adorera suivre son maitre dans ses activités. Il ne détruit pas et est propre.
> Choco est un clown qui vous fera rire tous les jours. Il est très gentil avec les membres de sa famille mais se montre gardien avec les étrangers qui n'auront pas le droit de rentrer sans l'autorisation de ses maitres.
> 
> ...


Réponse :




> Votre annonce a été placée dans la rubrique « Particuliers ». Or il nous
> semble qu'elle devrait plutôt figurer dans la rubrique « Professionnels ».
> Si vous diffusez des annonces en tant que professionnel des rubriques «
> Véhicules » « Immobilier » « Multimédia » « Maison » « Loisirs » « Emploi et
> Services » et « Matériel Professionnel », merci de déposer vos annonces depuis
> un Compte Pro.


Donc...ça craint!!

Je précise que c'est la première fois qu'elle passait une annonce de vente pour un animal sur son compte perso. 
Elle retente en modifiant le texte pour se faire passer par un particulier qui vend un chien.

----------


## sydney21

Réponse du bon coin suite à l'envoi de la pétition :

"Bonjour,

Nous comprenons votre démarche.
Nous vous confirmons la mise en place de cette tarification.
Nous transmettons toutefois votre remarque aux équipes concernées.

Merci pour votre confiance et à bientôt sur notre site.

Leboncoin.fr"

----------


## armandine

Zooplus est un site qui justement s'occupe des associations. Et mon véto, lorsqu'il fait des tarifs aux associations ou nous fait des tarifs parce que nous sommes des particuliers qui avons beaucoup d'animaux et qui le connaissons depuis longtemps, ne le fait certainement pas répercuter sur ses autres clients.
 Le Bon Coin gagne maintenant énormément de fric, vu que c'est le site qui est le plus visité pour les annonces. C'est évident que les autres sont loins derrière. Je ne vois pas ce qui l'empècherait de faire "une fleur" aux associations..... si tel était le bon vouloir de ses administrateurs. Mais visiblement, les animaux, il n'en ont rien à foutre..... On peut même se demander si ce n'est pas le contraire vu les batons dans les roues qu'ils mettent chaque fois qu'ils le peuvent aux annonces des associations, alors que pour tout ce qui est "particuliers" qui vendent, pour la viande ou pour les reptiles, poulets, canards, mouton, souris et j'en passe...... cela semble passer comme une lettre à la poste.
C'est vraiment inadmissible de faire cela et vraiment minable. Les associations croulent sous les dettes.... les merdes qu'ils faut gérer sont généralement plus ou moins lourdes et les soins chez le vétos de plus en plus chers (malgré les tarifs assoc). Alors là, moi je voudrais bien connaitre une association de PA qui fait des bénéfs. Non mais c'est à hurler de rire ou plus précisément à en pleurer d'entendre de tels propos.
PETITION SIGNEE. J'espère de tout coeur que cela va servir à quelque chose.

----------


## fanelan

Je crois qu'il faudrait retirer ces deux phrases pour commencer, cela fait trop pro, et en mettre moins sur le comportement du loulou car on voit dès le départ qu'on est une asso -bon aussi nous avons l'habitude de ce genre d'annonce :
_Choco sera placé sous contrat d'association afin de pouvoir assurer un suivi après son adoption._ 

_Des frais de participation à son identification, sa castration et sa vaccination seront demandés._

et plutôt mettre du style : si vous êtes intéressé, nous pouvons vous faire parvenir d'autres photos. Vous pouvez nous joindre au 06.......

Des fois je réponds à des personnes qui recherchent un loulou et je ne mets que les grands points concernant ce loulou.

Ceci est juste mon avis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Choco a toujours son annonce en ligne ?

----------


## actionforpets

Fanelan je l'ai modifié pour essayer de la refaire passer. Nouveau refus....Je n'ai absolument pas parlé d'association ou autre...

Voici l'annonce que j'avais mise cette fois :




> Choco est un chien non L.O.F née le 09/09/2013,il a donc un peu plus d'un an. Son numéro d'identification est le : 250268731058810.
> 
> Choco est un chien sorti de la SPA. Je ne connais pas son histoire dans le détail mais il a vécu 4 mois en refuge pendant la période la plus importante pour sa socialisation. 
> J'ai décidé de le sortir de là pour lui permettre de repartir sur de bonnes bases d'éducation. 
> 
> Choco a du avoir des réprimandes (violentes? et non comprises) par des hommes, il se montre donc méfiant à leur égard. Par prudence, il ne sera pas placé dans une famille possédant des enfants en bas-âge.
> 
> Choco est un chien assez nerveux, il adorera suivre son maitre dans ses activités. Il ne détruit pas et est propre.
> Choco est un clown qui vous fera rire tous les jours. Il est très gentil avec les membres de sa famille mais se montre gardien avec les étrangers qui n'auront pas le droit de rentrer sans l'autorisation de ses maitres.
> ...


Et non son annonce n'est plus en ligne je l'ai supprimé ce matin  :Frown: 

Je vais suivre tes conseils et en mettre le moins possible sur lui. 

Comme le font les particuliers. Genre "vds chien type spitz 200€" 

On verra si ça passe!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouvelle annonce en test :




> Vends Choco type spitz non L.O.F née le
> 09/09/2013,il a donc un peu plus d'un an. Son
> numéro d'identification est le :
> 250268731058810.
> 
> 200€
> 
> Pour plus de renseignements merci de me contacter.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour info j'ai du la réécrire complétement pour qu'elle passe (juste modifiée via leur lien ça ne passait pas).

----------


## armandine

Oui, mais là, moi si je regarde ta dernière annonce par exemple, je ne vais pas du tout être attirée par celle que tu as réussi à passer. Je vais croire que c'est encore un particulier de merde qui vend son chien et je vais zapper. Alors que si je lis la précédente, je vais accrocher...... Et les gens qui vont vers les associations pour adopter ont plus ou moins la même tournure d'esprit que moi...... Ils ne vont plus s'y reconnaitre et ne pourront plus sélectionner les annonces des associations sur LBC avec celles des particuliers. Du moins c'est mon avis.

----------


## actionforpets

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Ma dernière annonce ne me plait pas du tout!! Ce n'est pas mon état d'esprit. Là le but c'est de voir ce qui cloche. Est-ce que celle-ci va passer? Pas sûre je vous tiens au courant. 

Si ça ne passe pas je mettrais le numéro de puce d'une de mes chiennes pour voir si c'est parce qu'ils vérifient le proprio de l'animal...(on a un site de diffusion où ils vérifient le numéro de puce avant d'autoriser la publication de l'annonce). Comme il est au nom de l'asso pour Choco c'est grillé tout de suite.

Bon là je fais surtout des tests...pour voir...

----------


## fanelan

> Oui, mais là, moi si je regarde ta dernière annonce par exemple, je ne vais pas du tout être attirée par celle que tu as réussi à passer. Je vais croire que c'est encore un particulier de merde qui vend son chien et je vais zapper. Alors que si je lis la précédente, je vais accrocher...... Et les gens qui vont vers les associations pour adopter ont plus ou moins la même tournure d'esprit que moi...... Ils ne vont plus s'y reconnaitre et ne pourront plus sélectionner les annonces des associations sur LBC avec celles des particuliers. Du moins c'est mon avis.



+ 1

----------


## fanelan

A une époque ils refusaient mes annonces ; j'ai demandé pourquoi :
- le titre était identique
- les photos aussi

je ne sais quel système de vérification ils utilisent.
On va trouver.

Est-ce que certaines personnes ici répondent aussi aux demandes d'adoption ? Je pense que oui.

Il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes en période de fêtes et que les porte-monnaies se vident rapidement, je ne connais pas vos loulous ni les tarifs, mais je viens de prendre un petit roumain à la SPA, et "tout compris" : identification de là-bas, vaccins à jour+ rappel + castration : 150€. J'ai appris que ce chien avait été cédé par une asso, un peu triste quand même qu'une asso refile un chien à la SPA.

Je vais tester aussi, peut-être aujourd'hui, à poster une annonce d'un loulou sous asso. Je vais écourter le texte en notifiant ses ententes, mais en ne disant pas d'où il vient, ou en étant très vague : qui ne peut plus garder son chien : décès, divorce, déménagement.... je suis OK pour trouver d'autres "mensonges".

En attendant nos petits coeurs attendent LEUR famille.

Si j'ai vexé des personnes par mes propos, je m'en excuse, ce n'ai vraiment pas mon but.

----------


## actionforpets

Ma dernière annonce n'est pas non plus passée. Si quelqu'un veut tenter de faire passer une annonce "particulier" n'hésitez pas. Je me demande quand même si dés qu'on parle d'argent ils ne refusent pas tout net et que dans ce cas ils refuseraient la même chose aux particuliers qui vendent leur chien à la va-vite.

----------


## Didi4994

> Fanelan je l'ai modifié pour essayer de la refaire passer. Nouveau refus....Je n'ai absolument pas parlé d'association ou autre...
> 
> Voici l'annonce que j'avais mise cette fois :
> 
> 
> 
> Et non son annonce n'est plus en ligne je l'ai supprimé ce matin 
> 
> Je vais suivre tes conseils et en mettre le moins possible sur lui. 
> ...



J'ai réussi à passer des annonces comme ça pourtant :

"JOK est un jeune chien croisé beauceron/labrador non lof de 10 mois.
C'est un super chien qui attend sa famille!!
Très affectueux, il sera proche de son maître.
Il est sage, calme et propre en maison. Et en plus de celà, est obéissant et apprend vite.
Il lui faudra une maison avec jardin car c'est un chien qui a besoin de courir.
Adorable avec les enfants, il serait vraiment bien dans une famille qui en a.
Jok est très sociable avec tout le monde, chiens et chats.

Il est vacciné, identifié et sera castré.

A adopter sous contrat associatif contre frais d'adoption."


"Vous désirez LE chien de famille par excellence? Un chien joyeux, fidèle, intelligent, câlin à qui vous pourrez offrir de bonnes balades dans la campagne?
Nos épagneuls vous attendent!

VIE DE FAMILLE UNIQUEMENT!

Prince est un jeune croisé épagneul non lof de 8 mois environ.
Ce jeune chien n'a pas du recevoir beaucoup de caresses dans sa vie et pourtant c'est un chien qui sera très proche de son maître une fois mis en confiance. Quand il ne connaît pas, il reste un peu en retrait, craintif mais une fois rassuré, c'est un chien très câlin et affectueux.
Il est très sociable avec tous les chiens même ceux un peu dominants, il est très joueur avec eux.
Il est propre et peut rester seul sans problème.
Etant donné son jeune âge, il fait encore quelques petites bêtises de chiot, rien de grave, ... Il faut donc poursuivre l'éducation.
C'est un chien qui a besoin de se dépenser, il lui faudra donc un terrain avec de l'espace et clos et des balades.
Un autre chien pour lui tenir compagnie serait bénéfique pour le mettre en confiance.

FIDO chien mâle non lof type épagneul breton noir et blanc de 2 ans.
Fido est un jeune chien sorti de fourrière récemment.
Il est très gentil mais assez speed.
très joueur avec la balle, il a besoin de se dépenser
Il s'entend bien avec ses congénères mâles et femelles.

Ulki, chien non lof type épagneul de 4 ans et demi
Ulki est un gentil petit épagneul arrivé il y a peu au refuge.
Sympathique avec l'humain, il accepte aussi la compagnie des autres chiens.

Zéphir, chien type croisé épagneul tricolore de 4 ans.
Zéphir est un chien super sympa!
Très calin, il aime être avec le maitre.
Sage et propre en maison, il lui faut un terrain très bien clos car il a tendance à aller se balader...
Sociable avec tous ses congénères, il attend sa famille...

Ils sont vaccinés, identifiés et castrés.

A adopter sous contrat de l'association Galia contre frais d'adoption."

----------


## actionforpets

Tu as passé celles ci depuis que c'est payant? 

Si oui je vais retenter en changeant les photos. Je teste demain.

----------


## Didi4994

Oui hier

----------


## Didi4994

Et celle là ce soir:

Prince est un jeune croisé épagneul/setter non lof âgé d'environ 9 mois.

Ce jeune chien n'a pas du recevoir beaucoup de caresses dans sa vie et pourtant c'est un chien qui sera très proche de son maître une fois mis en confiance.
Quand il ne connaît pas, il reste un peu en retrait mais une fois rassuré, c'est un chien très câlin, affectueux et joyeux.

Il est très sociable avec tous les chiens même ceux un peu dominants, il est très joueur avec eux.
Il est propre et peut rester seul.
Il connait le assis, couché, la patte, pas bouger et la marche en laisse est en cours ainsi que la marche au pied.
Il pourra très bien vivre avec des enfants.

C'est un jeune chien donc il a besoin de se dépenser, il lui faudra donc un jardin et des balades
Un autre chien pour lui tenir compagnie serait bénéfique pour le mettre en confiance.
Des personnes présentes, des retraités par exemple seraient un + car il a besoin d'attention et est proche de son maitre.

Un chien gentil, attachant, jovial qui vous attend!!

Il est identifié par puce électronique, vacciné et sera castré pour son adoption.
Il est en famille d'accueil près de Cholet.
Il est à adopter sous contrat de l'asso Galia contre frais d'adoption.

POUR VIE DE FAMILLE UNIQUEMENT.

----------


## gerbouille

> Une association n'est pas un "pro". Un "pro" vend ses animaux dans le cadre de son métier, ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec les adoptions des associations.
> C'est peut-être dans ce sens qu'il faudrait expliquer les choses au BonCoin?


c'est vrai,mais rien n'interdit à une association d'avoir des activités lucratives .
Est-ce ce à quoi pense LBC?

----------


## actionforpets

Didi tu mets un tarif ou pas du coup?

----------


## Didi4994

Dans l'annonce? Non je n'en ai jamais mis

----------


## fanelan

Si les personnes ont un coup de coeur, je pense que le tarif vient ensuite, et puis il y a toujours possibilité de payer en deux fois.
Par contre je lis : _Il est à adopter sous contrat de l'asso__ Galia contre frais d'adoption._
Si c'est passé c'est génial car tu dis quand même que ce loulou est sous asso.
Tu as passé beaucoup d'annonces, au moins cinq, génialllllllllllll on va y arriver.

Et aussi on peut y croire : peut-être que LBC ne veut pas faire de favoritisme mais peut fermer les yeux sur certaines annonces.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai passé une annonce aussi en tant que particulier, j'ai mis sous asso, mais je n'ai pas osé mettre le nom de l'asso, j'ai mis le prix. Ca a passé.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai réussi à passer cinq annonces, ensuite j'ai eu droit au message ci-dessous :

Motif du refus:
Votre annonce a été placée dans la rubrique « Particuliers ». Or il nous
semble qu'elle devrait plutôt figurer dans la rubrique « Professionnels ».
Si vous diffusez des annonces en tant que professionnel des rubriques «
Véhicules » « Immobilier » « Multimédia » « Maison » « Loisirs » « Emploi et
Services » et « Matériel Professionnel », merci de déposer vos annonces depuis
un Compte Pro. La création d'un Compte Pro est gratuite et obligatoire, pour
créer votre Compte Pro gratuitement cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous :

----------


## actionforpets

Pour info suite à un mail que nous avons envoyé pour demander une modification du tarif pour les assos : 

Bonjour,

Nous transmettons vos remarques aux équipes concernées. *Nous vous  confirmons cependant que nous n'envisageons pas actuellement de modifier  nos nouvelles règles tarifaires concernant les frais d'insertions.*


Merci pour votre confiance et à bientôt sur notre site.

Leboncoin.fr
http://www.leboncoin.fr

----------


## Didi4994

Pfff je ne sais pas comment on va faire...

----------


## sydney21

si un modérateur passe par ici, ou si qqun nous lit et les connait, je suggère de demander que Rescue mette cette pétition *en évidence* car elle concerne TOUTES les assos et les sauvetages à venir découleront certainement de cette nouvelle tarification...

----------


## armandine

Oui, je trouve cette idée vraiment bonne. Il faut au moins un phénomène de groupe pour essayer d'arriver à quelque chose et encore ce n'est pas gagné. Il faudrait que toutes les associations de toute la France viennent signer la pétition, ainsi que des particuliers bien entendu qui soutiennent le mouvement en faveur des assos.

----------


## titia20090

En attendant un potentiel changement, qui ne viendra sûrement jamais, j'ai 2 idées, pas forcément brillantes mais bon, on fait comme on peut : 
1) On pourrait inventer une sorte de code (type abréviation spécifique, couleur, etc...) qu'on diffuserait en masse sur les réseaux sociaux et qui, ajouté à une annonce LBC, voudrait dire qu'il s'agit d'une association, sans que cela ne soit officiellement précisé dans l'annonce... Ca prendra du temps avant que les gens comprennent, ça sera peut-être aussi capté par les modérateurs du bon coin, mais ça vaut toujours le coup de tenter. 
La plupart des gens qui adoptent via association sont sensibles à la cause animale, et donc suivent des groupes de PA sur Facebook ou autres.  Si ces groupes là partageaient le mot clé, il serait vite relayé par les amis des animaux, sans forcément alerter les citoyens lambda. 

2) Je crois qu'ils ont un système de vérification d'adresses, effectivement. 
Si vous passez plus de x annonces sous la même adresse, ils détectent et bloquent. 
Si une annonce a été rejetée, et que vous retentez de la poster différemment, la plupart du temps, ils bloquent quand même. 
Des VRAIS particuliers pourraient donc se proposer pour poster une annonce d'asso en donnant le numéro de tel de l'asso (ou le portable d'un bénévole, c'est encore mieux lorsqu'il s'agit d'un numéro de mobile) et leur propre adresse mail. Tous les messages reçus par mail seraient alors transférés sur le mail de l'asso concernée. 

(Ouais je sais, en me relisant je trouve ça débile.... Mais va falloir qu'on trouve des combines!)

----------


## Didi4994

Le souci pour nous c'est qu'on a 70 chiens à l'adoption et on diffuse dans 5 départements sauf que l'on est que 2 à vraiment diffuser (les autres se contentent de remettre les annonces tous les deux mois, sans mettre les nouveaux, supprimer les adoptés enfin bref ils n'ont jamais de demandes). 
Donc il nous faudrait beaucoupppp de bénévoles et on avait deja du mal à en trouver à l'origine pour les diffusions....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une bénévole a envoyé ce message mais ça ne donnera rien comme les autres je pense  :Frown: 

"_Bonjour,

je me permet de vous écrire suite aux changements pour le dépôt d'annonces dans certaines rubriques.
Je diffuse des annonces pour une association  donc en tant que pro.
Nous sommes un refuge pour chiens et chats.
Votre site nous a permis de sauver de la mort, de la torture ou de la maltraitance de nombreux animaux, en leur trouvant de bonne famille et de gentils adoptants.

Nous ne faisons aucun profit et tentons au contraire de survivre grâce aux dons et aux bénévoles.

Le fait de payer les annonces nous mets dans impossibilité de diffuser et c'est la mort assurée pour beaucoup d'animaux à chaque jour perdu.

Alors, je fais appel à votre sens humain.... pourquoi nous bloquer, pourquoi ? je ne comprend pas l’intérêt que vous pouvez y trouver...
Demandez au diffuseur pro leurs statuts et laissez diffuser les associations comme la notre.

Imaginez que les communes et les chaines de télé obligent les associations comme les restos du cœur ou le téléthon à payer leur diffusion ??
Demain quand vous regarderez le téléthon à la télé ou que vous achèterez le cd du sidaction en vous targuant de solidarité et d'humanité....assumerez vous le fait de condamner à mort de gentil animaux, de bons gros toutous, des petits chatons tout ronronnant....juste pour une question de rentabilité !!
de plus, je suis une fervente adepte de votre site que je trouvais merveilleux ... et je peux vous dire que vous ne vous faite pas de la pub en restant sur votre position.
Donc, comme je suis une optimiste qui croit en la magie de Noël et en la générosité, je me dis que vous allez réfléchir et laisser les associations diffuser gratuitement.

Merci beaucoup."_

----------


## fanelan

Merci à cette bénévole, le message est très clair, poignant et réel.

_Demain quand vous regarderez le téléthon à la télé ou que vous achèterez le cd du sidaction en vous targuant de solidarité et d'humanité....assumerez vous le fait de condamner à mort de gentil animaux, de bons gros toutous, des petits chatons tout ronronnant....juste pour une question de rentabilité !!_

----------


## papillon60000

je ne pense pas que le bon coin ait des modos justement, les annonces sont vérifiées avec un ordi donc selon certains mots clés bien spécifiques
dans les assos, on recrute déjà un max de personnes pour diffuser pour éviter les rejets et peu de gens se proposent sur le long terme, c'est bien le souci
on peut aussi essayer de passer les annonces avec plusieurs adresses mails mais à mon avis selon le nombre cela bloquera forcément
et le site ne veut qu'une annonce par animal donc on n'est pas censé le diffuser sur plusieurs départements (moi je mets donc l'animal dans le département de la FA)
je n'ai pas repassé d'annonces depuis que c'est payant mais vu comment c'était bien galère qd j'ai commencé il y a des années avec un compte perso, je doute que ça ait changé...

----------


## Gwenie

> on peut aussi essayer de passer les annonces avec plusieurs adresses mails mais à mon avis selon le nombre cela bloquera forcément


J'ai essayé de passer des annonces en changeant d'adresse mail, elles me sont aussi refusées. Je pense que le bon coin détecte l'adresse IP de celui qui poste l'annonce. 
En attendant, je tente sur d'autres sites, comme vivastreet (même s'il y a peu de résultats) ou paru vendu (comme particulier, mais les annonces passent bien).

----------


## fanelan

avez-vous essayé de créer un nouveau compte particulier *en changeant le nom* et l'adresse mail ?
question certainement stupide car comme dit Gwenie :

Je pense que le bon coin détecte l'adresse IP de celui qui poste l'annonce.

----------


## Didi4994

Exact ils détectent les adresses IP

----------


## actionforpets

Moi mon annonce n'est jamais repassée même en reprenant ton modèle Didi...S'ils tracent les adresses IP ceci explique cela...

----------


## Didi4994

Je cherchais une dizaine de bénévoles pour que chacun passe 5 annonces mais apparemment il y en a un qui a été bloqué à 4...

----------


## fanelan

toujours bloquée à 5, pour les autres que je veux mettre : ouvrez un compte pro....

----------


## Gwenie

> Je cherchais une dizaine de bénévoles pour que chacun passe 5 annonces mais apparemment il y en a un qui a été bloqué à 4...


Oui, je passe aussi des annonces pour une association et je ne peux en passer plus de 4.

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

Oui nous aussi 5 et il bloque !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

signé

----------


## titia20090

Si une asso a besoin de quelqu'un pour faire passer quelques annonces, j'ai 2 adresses IP (une à la maison, une au boulot), alors n'hésitez pas à demander en MP.

----------


## fanelan

C'est très gentil de ta part, je n'ai qu'une quinzaine d'annonces alors je laisse ma place à ceux qui ont bien plus de loulous à l'adoption.

----------


## vaninie

Pareil pour moi, j'ai deux adresses IP, je peux passer des annonces si des asso en ont besoin !

----------


## Didi4994

IL nous manque des personnes nous!!!

----------


## sydney21

Sur facebook une personne annonce qu'elle a déposé plainte contre  Leboncoin en tant qu'éleveuse pour "ATTEINTE A LA CONCURRENCE DELOYALE  ET INVITATIONS AU TRAVAIL DISSIMULE".

Voilà sa plainte qu'elle  partage et qui pourrait être reprise comme modèle par les assos qui  veulent montrer leur mécontentement au site

----------


## sydney21

voici le lien de l'événement sur fb, pour ceux qui y sont inscrits n'hésitez pas à venir débattre du sujet : https://www.facebook.com/events/1558...23555/?fref=ts

----------


## papillon60000

pour ceux qui veulent j'ai une bannière qui renvoie au sujet qu'on peut mettre en signature :

----------


## fanelan

J'espère sincèrement que LBC va faire une exception.
Beaucoup de loulous sont adoptés sur ce site, et je pense que vous pensez comme moi, on sort les loulous dans d'atroces ou moins atroces conditions et on leur trouve LEUR famille grâce au BC.

----------


## armandine

Je suis un particulier et je peux passer des annonces pour vous si cela vous intéresse. Dites moi comment il faut faire et le texte que vous voulez mettre par mp.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## Didi4994

Bon moi je n'arrive plus  en passer du tout et les photos ne semettent pas, ça marche vous?

----------


## carmencita

signé et partagé !
c'est l'éternel refrain qui revient : l'argent.
ce sont ceux qui en ont le plus qui en veulent toujours plus
et ceux qui en ont le moins qui en donnent toujours plus.

----------


## fanelan

> Bon moi je n'arrive plus  en passer du tout et les photos ne semettent pas, ça marche vous?


Perso je suis bloquée sur 5 annonces.

----------


## papillon60000

moi je n'y arrive plus du tout...

----------


## fanelan

Je viens de supprimer la cinquième annonce pour en mettre une autre et OK, 1/4 d'heure après c'était ok.

Ca vous mets quoi comme message ------------ votre annonce -------------- mettre dans professionnels.

Au début j'avais modifié un peu l'annonce en ne mettant pas les liens et en modifiant le titre.

----------


## papillon60000

j'ai essayé de modifier en enlevant les mots "asso" "frais d'adoption" "co-voiturage" et ça ne passe pas, même une... j'ai même pas droit au quota de 5 désespérant...

----------


## salambo

idem pour moi. Je ne peux plus passer une annonce même en tant que particulier !

----------


## garfielda

avez vous essayé sur une autre adresse mail ? 
moi j'ai fait ça, et ça c'est "décoincé" pour certaines annonces

----------


## Stéphane61

a signé !

----------


## titia20090

https://fr.finance.yahoo.com/actuali...--finance.html

----------


## sydney21

ce que j'ai posté : https://yahoo.uservoice.com/forums/1...unier#comments

c'est l'occasion de diffuser la pétition !

----------


## Chenille

Signé/Diffusé

----------


## domi

Signée

----------


## fanelan

A nouveau des soucis avec LBC depuis 6 jours, qui me bloque TOUTES mes annonces et me dit de les publier en tant que pro. Même une seule annonce ne passe pas.

----------


## partenaire77

C'est normal, vous êtes fichée !
Pourquoi ne pas passer toutes ces annonces bloquées sur Vivastreet avec la mention : Annonce refusée par Le Bon Coin, ou réunir une délégation de responsables d'associations pour une démarche commune auprès d'eux ?
Le but d'un site de ce genre est d'avoir des annonceurs et un peu de publicité comparative pourrait leur convenir.

----------


## papillon60000

moi ça ne marche toujours pas, même en postant de l'ordi du boulot alors que là ce n'est pas la même adresse IP, jamais vu ça alors que certaines annonces d'assos passent...
changer d'email ne résoudra pas le pb j'en ai plusieurs et ça ne marche pas...

----------


## fanelan

Moi non plus avec plusieurs adresses cela ne marche pas. J'ai tenté de passer une annonce dans "accessoires", pareil ................... mettre dans professionnels.

Sauf que les personnes ne connaissent guère Viva, LBC est tellement populaire et maintenant il ne reste plus que lui.

----------


## catherine.sotta

on ne parle pas d'argent mais de "crédits" sur le BC ; ça fait mieux, plus moderne et comme ça on dépense ses crédits sans se rendre compte de ce que ça coute ! on nous prend vraiment pour des attardés mentaux ? des marionnettes ? des manipulables ?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## NdNc

OuestFrance :



> Ce changement a également provoqué pour les particuliers des difficultés  dans le dépôt d'annonces, qui sont plus souvent refusées par l'équipe  de modération du site, *devenue extrêmement tatillonne*.


Pour cette annonce(8 mars à 9h40), l'équipe de modération n'a pas "tatillonné" beaucoup :

----------


## papillon60000

il n'y a pas d'équipe de modération, ce sont des robots alors il suffit que les mots clés soient dans l'annonce pour que ça passe même si c'est noté NON tatoué et NON vacciné (d'ailleurs aucun vaccin n'est légalement obligatoire ce qui est donc illégal de demander à ce que les animaux soient vaccinés)
ils se basent uniquement sur les adresses IP ça qui fait que la mienne est grillée si je veux diffuser en compte particulier (je diffuse pour des assos depuis des années...)
j'ai essayé du boulot (donc nouvelle adresse IP) et je n'ai pu passer en compte particulier que 3 annonces après je suis bloquée
il y a donc toujours d'annonces illégales de particuliers puisqu'ils ne diffusent pas régulièrement, dès qu'ils ont une malheureuse annonce à passer elle est acceptée d'office...
et comme les assos ne peuvent se permettre de payer pour diffuser en compte pro, eh bien on est obligées de se rabattre sur d'autres sites gratuits avec beaucoup moins d'adoptions derrière...

----------


## fanelan

LBC fait n'importe quoi : j'ai mis en vente des accessoires chien : paniers, manteaux, pulls harnais, laisses, j'ai été refusée car ils ont considéré mes annonces en tant que Pro.
Une chose est sûre, beaucoup de loulous étaient adoptés en passant par LBC, et les autres sites ne sont guère connus.

----------


## papillon60000

idem, sur mon ordi perso je ne peux plus passer aucune annonce dans la rubrique "animaux" même des objets à moi d'occasion, ton adresse IP est grillée aussi...

----------


## fanelan

oui tu as raison je suis grillée, mais seulement dans la rubrique "animaux", dans arts de la table cela fonctionne.

----------


## sydney21

j'ai réussi à passer 3 annonces en tant que particulier, en évitant certains mots clés. Je n'ai pas tenté la 4è, on verra si je suis aussi bloquée...

----------


## sydney21

j'ai réussi à passer 5 annonces jusqu'ici je dois avoir de la chance...

autre piste : le site "paru vendu", j'ai testé ce soir et j'ai déjà 2 contacts  ::

----------


## partenaire77

Si 2 ou 3 associations décident de passer leurs annonces sur Paru vendu c'est sans conséquence.
Si 2 ou 300 signaient un accord symbolique sur la gratuité avec ce site, l'impact publicitaire serait très différent.
Mais pour cela, il faudrait recenser toutes les assos concernées et intéressées et mettre en place une action coordonnée.
Le Bon coin commencerait peut être à réfléchir à sa politique commerciale.

----------


## papillon60000

on se moque des conséquences, on cherche de nouveaux sites gratuits où publier nos animaux
et il y a déjà une pétition en ligne qui a plus de 200 ou 300 signatures, libre aux gens (bénévoles, assos...) de signer et de la diffuser pour qu'elle ait plus de poids...
je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut faire de plus ?

----------


## sydney21

paru vendu est gratuit je ne comprends donc pas vos propos partenaire 77 ?

Quant au site lbc à ce jour mes 6 annonces passées ont été publiées, soit leur site bug  soit le fait que je n'ai pas mis les "mots clés" permet de les faire passer.

en tout cas pour revenir à paru vendu ça a généré des contacts, après même principe que le lbc il faut trier bien entendu...

----------


## papillon60000

perso, impossible de passer aucune annonce ni sur LBC ni sur paru vendu alors je laisse tomber...

----------


## Chenille

Ce que partenaire77 explique, c'est que si ParuVendu est OK pour passer systématiquement les annonces des assos suite à une demande groupée de celles-ci, leboncoin pourrait revenir sur sa décision, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## papillon60000

mais les annonces sont gratuites pour les assos sur paru vendu... tout comme sur vivastreet alors le bon coin s'en moque qu'on diffuse ailleurs, il y a plein d'autres considérés comme "pros" maintenant qui ne peuvent plus le faire gratuitement sur LBC

----------


## Chenille

Mais si LBC voient que ça fonctionne bien chez PV en apportant de la fréquentation (encore faut-il pour ça que PV ne rejettent certaines annonces d'assos, une idée du pourquoi ?), ptêt qu'ils réfléchiront à nouveau au créneau assos  ::

----------


## papillon60000

je ne pense pas non, ce qu'ils veulent c'est que les assos payent donc que l'argent rentre dans leurs caisses c'est tout
que plein de gens s'en aillent alors qu'ils publiaient gratuitement, ça ils s'en moquent
après PV ça marche pas pour tout le monde, moi je n'y arrive pas, j'ai juste réussi à gruger 4 annonces en tant que particulier (le maxi est fixé à 5 d'ailleurs) et encore en appelant un n° pour les faire valider
par contre, pour l'instant, vivastreet est vraiment le site le moins chiant ; par contre la fréquentation n'a rien à voir avec LBC...

----------


## Gwenie

Sur paru vendu, je mettais bien plus que 5 annonces en tant que particulier, et en mentionnant dans l'annonce que c'était pour telle association. J'en avais bien une vingtaine. Je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème, ni eu à appeler qui que ce soit.

----------


## papillon60000

ça c'était avant... maintenant c'est autrement sinon les annonces ne passent pas

----------


## sydney21

sur paru vendu j'ai publié une douzaine d'annonce sans pb, en tant que particulier

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il existe depuis peu un nouveau site MONDEBARRAS. Le titre est moche mais c'est gratos

----------


## papillon60000

> sur paru vendu j'ai publié une douzaine d'annonce sans pb, en tant que particulier


surveille bien que tes annonces ne disparaissent pas... une de mes diffuseuses a vu les siennes disparaître après avoir été validées et quelques jours en ligne...
il y a une procédure pour les assos :
"Bonjour, 
Je me permets de vous contacter suite à la diffusion d'annonces sur notre site Paruvendu.fr 
Je vous remercie de votre confiance et profite de cette occasion pour proposer une offre spécifique mise en place pour les associations animalières : 
Offre : Gratuit et vous permettra de mettre en ligne sur paruvendu.fr jusqu'à 500 annonces 'animaux' via un espace dédié et sécurisé 
En dehors de l'avantage de la gratuité, vous ne passerez plus par la modération des 'particuliers' et vous pourrez communiquer en tant qu'associations. 

Si vous souhaitez bénéficier de cette offre, merci de me communiquer les informations suivantes : 
- nom association 
- numéro RNA de l'assoc. 
- Email 
- localisation (code postal + ville) 
- logo association (facultatif) 
Ensuite, je vous communiquerai vos accès pour saisir vos annonces. 
En vous remerciant d'avance. "

----------


## nabrass12

Signée et ptg !

----------


## ROXIE BAMBOU

Déjà signée il y a longtemps. Le bon coin m'appelle régulièrement pour essayer de me vendre sa vitrine à 280€ par mois. A chaque fois je leur réponds que leur système ne m'intéresse pas. Nous avons plusieurs comptes pro sur le bon coin et diffusons sur plusieurs régions. Le bon coin nous coûte bien plus que 280€ par mois, nous sommes plus vers les 350/400€ par mois car nous avons une cinquantaine de chats sous l'asso, mais c'est le seul site qui marche pour les adoptions donc pas possible de s'en passer. Vivastreet ne donne rien même sur plusieurs régions.

----------


## papillon60000

ah oui tu payes tes annonces ? est-ce que ça vaut le coup qd même si ça te revient à 400 € par mois ?
malheureusement, toutes les assos ne peuvent pas et sur LBC il y a tellement d'annonces que la validation a beau d'être 2 mois, au bout d'un jour ou 2 l'annonce est noyée par toutes les nouvelles donc pour faire bien il faudrait la remontée minimum une fois par semaine...
les assos que je connais ne diffuse plus sur ce site du coup, on en essaye d'autres pas le choix mais on a beaucoup perdu d'adoptions c'est clair...

----------


## fanelan

Sur LBC, je ne peux même pas diffuser des vêtements pour loulou, qui maintenant sont trop grands, car loulous partis ou adoptés (j'étais FA), d'office ils me demandent de me mettre en pro. Je leur ai écris plusieurs fois que j'étais un particulier, mais non, je pense qu'ils ont en mémoire mon adresse IP.

Dommage pour les adoptions, car peu de personnes qui recherchent un loulou connaissent Viva.

Je diffuse plus de 60 annonces sur Viva, mais il est vrai que le résultat est bien moindre. J'ai essayé "mon débarras", mais boff.

C'est vrai que c'est quand même désolant pour nos loulous !

----------


## waelyn

Hello à tous, je me retrouve également dans la même situation que vous. J'avais déjà signé la pétition il y a un moment, et je vois que rien n'a bougé.

J'ai payé du coup, pour que mon annonce soit publiée..J'ai essayé de me créer un autre compte particulier et ça n'a pas marcher... C'est déplorable..

----------


## sydney21

voilà une alternative pour les assos : http://www.paruvendu.fr/communfo/dep...&association=1

500 annonces possible par an et c'est GRATUIT !!!

----------


## Stéphane61

signée

----------


## Cojo

signée.

----------


## Manouchka

Bonjour à tous, la pétition est close ?

----------


## Alantka

Elle s'affiche close chez moi également. J'espère que ce n'est qu'un problème technique passager, j'aimerais la signer également.

----------


## sydney21

oui elle est close, j'imagine que cela se fait automatiquement car elle a un an d'existence.

Malheureusement elle n'a pas été très utile LBC étant resté sourd à nos revendications !

----------


## Debo57

et si on leur ecrivait tous en masse ?

----------


## Belette 18

N'y a-t-il pas moyen de relancer la pétition contre lemauvaiscoin afin d'atteindre les 10000 signatures ?
Rescue compte 93000 membres, pour info... Si l'on retire tous ceux qui mettent une annonce un jour sans jamais revenir ensuite, ça en fait certes quelques-uns de moins mais pas tant que ça... Moi j'avais réussi à faire signer tout mon entourage, qui n'est pas sur Rescue.
Le site continue à accepter des annonces d'animaux non identifiés et à refuser les annonces avec toutes les mentions légales... ras-le-bol ! Est-ce que ce jugement concernant la SPA, non considérée comme un professionnel dans le cadre du placement d'un animal, ne pourrait pas servir à éviter la catégorie pro ?
Les contrats d'adoption sont bien légaux (cour de cass.)

----------


## Nade06

Je n'ai pu signer car la pétition est close.Sûrement un coup fourré de la part du Bon coin ?

----------


## Gwenie

> Je n'ai pu signer car la pétition est close.Sûrement un coup fourré de la part du Bon coin ?


Pourquoi "un coup fourré de la part du bon coin"? La pétition a été mise en place il y a 2 ans. Et comme mentionné sur le lien:
"*Cette pétition a été remise à:*
*directeur général du site leboncoin.fr*
Olivier Aizac directeur général leboncoin"
Donc c'est normal qu'elle soit close.

----------


## cactusse

j ai compte ,rien qu en en ile de france 17 annonces de vente de chatons non identifies entre 30 et 150 euros dans les 12 dernieres heures
la priorite ne serait elle pas de les faire interdire?

----------


## Belette 18

> j ai compte ,rien qu en en ile de france 17 annonces de vente de chatons non identifies entre 30 et 150 euros dans les 12 dernieres heures
> la priorite ne serait elle pas de les faire interdire?


 Leur système de modération est apparemment très efficace pour faire chier les assoc mais pas les particuliers. *Le problème du Bon Coin n'est pas le placement illégal des chatons non identifiés, mais juste de ramasser un max de pognon avec ceux qui placent des annonces régulièrement...*

----------

